# كتابة التقارير والأبحاث



## samehnour (6 يناير 2007)

التقارير الرسمية والأبحاث لابد ان تحتوي اجزاء محددة مثل صفحة العنوان وجدول المحتويات والمقدمة وجوهر التقرير والاستنتاج والتوصيات والمراجع. كتبت عدة مقالات لتوضيح هذه الأجزاء وكيفية كتابتها وأهميتها مع الأمثلة للكتابة الصحيحة وامثلة للأخطاء والمقالات موجودة على الروابط التالية

كتابة التقارير والأبحاث
كتابة التقارير والأبحاث - تصميم التقرير
كتابة التقارير والأبحاث - تصميم التقرير- أمثلة
كتابة التقارير والأبحاث - تصميم التقرير- أمثلة للأخطاء
كتابة التقارير والأبحاث- عرض البيانات والنتائج


شكرا


----------



## نورالاسراء (7 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم

شكرا جدا على المواقع وعن جد فادتنى وفى هلبه حاجات ما كنت اعرفها

بارك الله فيك


----------



## CASPER (8 فبراير 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## remy (11 فبراير 2007)

فعلا الموضوع مهم جدا وسيفيدني كثيرا


----------



## عربي نت (12 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أكثر من رائع ماشاء الله 

الى الامام​


----------



## مروان96 (12 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
الأخ العزيز


----------



## CASPER (12 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu_haneen (13 فبراير 2007)

فعلا الموضوع مهم جدا ومفيد شكرا لك


----------



## ابو معتصم (7 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير فعلا قد ارحتني من عناء ترتيب افكار عمل التقرير الفني 
بصفتي مشرف علي طلاب في التدريب التعاوني
فقد وجدت ضالتي الف شكر


----------



## المختار الأبيض (8 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على ما بذلتموه من جهد نافع بإذن الله .. ندعو الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم .. آمين .


----------



## وليد8888 (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك و ساقرأها جيدا


----------



## الصانع (10 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك ... إسمحلي يا أخي المهندس samehnour لقد قمت بوضع الرابط لموضوعك في منتدى هندسة التبريد و التكييف لتعم الفائدة للجميع

على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=451053#post451053

المهندس الصانع 
مهندس تكييف​


----------



## islam2a (11 يونيو 2007)

الموضوع رائع جدا وفية فائدة كبيرة
شكرا لك على مجهودك


----------



## أرض الأحلام (13 يونيو 2007)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر عى هذة الروابط المفيدة جدا..وبوركتم..


----------



## حامد نموره (28 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما


----------



## eng.alkurd (28 يونيو 2007)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (8 يوليو 2007)

كل التحية والشكر لك


----------



## m_a_abbas (9 يوليو 2007)

رائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يقظان القيسي (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ضاوي (9 أغسطس 2007)

بصراحة حلو ماقصرت لكن مافي تقارير عن ادارة العمل لمهندس تكيف


----------



## العزيز بالله (11 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا، الموضوع مفيد حقا، خاصة أنه بالعربية.


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 أغسطس 2007)

i am very happy with this work


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (25 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك..


----------



## الشاكر (1 سبتمبر 2007)

:20: شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## yousif (9 أكتوبر 2007)

جعلها اللة في ميزان اعمالك

المهندس ابو كوثر البصري


----------



## nadoosh (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

مشكوووووووووووووور ما قصرت


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## عماد الشيخي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشكور يا أخي علي هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## السياب احمد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

احسنت الى الامام


----------



## وضاحة (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## e_mba (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكـــــــرررررررررررررا لك


----------



## الاسهم الاخضر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكراً جزيلاً*​


----------



## alishtain (30 أكتوبر 2008)

موقع مفيد جداً 

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على مجهودك و رغبتك في افادة الآخرين .


----------



## هاله الشيخ (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## سنين ضايعه (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## omar999 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (2 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزير*
دائماً الى الامام​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## عراقي مثابر (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا وأتمنى لك دوام الموفقية


----------

